# [Singaporean NR] 4.50 Pyraminx average - Wong Chong Wen



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2017)

4.72 (3.00) 4.13 4.66 (6.10)

Unexpected yet completely feasible considering my global average.

The Oka fail on the first solve hurts. 

Nice single tho, finally puts me at top-1000 for every event!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 17, 2017)

My ao100 would beat that lol.

Still, GJ!


----------



## applezfall (Dec 17, 2017)

woaj nice still 1 second slower than me but u'r better than me at most the events


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> My ao100 would beat that lol.
> 
> Still, GJ!


It's not the best NR, i know


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 18, 2017)

Great job! It must be fun to have a record!

Edit: Another record


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 18, 2017)

Wow! Great job! I wish I could be that fast


----------

